# Should I be concerned?



## Kathy1026 (Oct 10, 2016)

I received my ultrasound results back and they now want me to do a biopsy. Should I be concerned with the report below:

The thyroid gland is heterogeneous in echotexture. The right lobe measures 5.5 x 2.1 x 1.7 cm. The left lobe measures 5.6 x 1.6 x 1.5 cm. The isthmus measures 3 mm. There is a 1.8 cm heterogeneous solid nodule in the upper pole right lobe. There is a 1 cm hypoechoic solid nodule in the lower pole right lobe. There are multiple additional subcentimeter nodules within the right lobe, measuring up to 8 mm. There is a 1.3 cm hypoechoic nodule in the upper pole left lobe. There are multiple small cystic nodules within the left lobe thyroid, measure up to 5 mm.

*IMPRESSION:*
Heterogeneous thyroid gland with multiple nodules. The dominant solid nodule in the upper pole right lobe, measuring 1.8 cm. Multiple additional smaller nodules. If clinically indicated, further evaluation with ultrasound-guided FNA for the dominant nodule can be performed.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You should get the biopsy. Solid, dominant nodules often are troublesome...but at the same time, it doesn't mean cancer. Many, many people have nodules on their thyroids. Get the biopsy and then go from there.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with joplin above.


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Kathy,

I have been reading a lot about the relationship between thyroid and breast cancers. I don't have experience with thyroid nodules, I've only read about them, and know from friends and family, but I do have experience with breast lumps. And there is a very strong correlation between breast irregularities and thyroid irregularities. Women who have thyroid nodules are more likely to have breast cancers, and vice versa. This relationship suggests some kind of common underlying mechanism.

I had several breast lumps appear over the past several years, including one that was biopsied (fibroadenoma) and removed. Over the next year, the removed lump returned, bigger than before. I was told to expect a future of more biopsies and lumpectomies, ultra sounds and mammograms, probably for the rest of my life, and I had just turned 40 when it all started. So I was not happy. And then I came down with a thyroid issue last year, and started a lot of vitamins, and iodine. And as a result, I accidentally discovered some things that I never would have know, had it not happened to me.

All three of my breast lumps are completely gone now. And I know with almost complete certainty it was because of B6, and iodine. I know because of the timing of when I started them, and because the lumps nearly disappeared overnight.

A few years ago, my mother-in-law had several thyroid nodules disappear after taking Iodoral tablets (12.5mg iodine) and she probably took a lot of B6 in her multivitamin I am guessing. Her radiologist says he's never seen that happen. I didn't think much of it at the time. I thought it was interesting, but I don't really believe in the "sample-size-of-one" anecdotal evidence for anything. I wouldn't bother mentioning any of this to you, except that I experienced the same thing with my breast lumps, and now I'm certain there is a connection we just haven't researched and discovered yet.

I will tell you that pharmacologic doses of B6 and iodine can be dangerous for someone with a thyroid condition. Both can cause hyperthyroid symptoms, whether taken alone or together, depending on dosage. And this is in fact what happened to me. I had many hyperthyroid symptoms at first, even with small doses. (It's less likely to happen to someone who is taking thyroid medication though.) It only lasted for a short time, until my body adjusted, and now my thyroid is back to normal.

Unfortunately I can't find any studies on humans to support my theory. There are studies on rats, which confirm the effects of B6 and iodine, but nothing on humans. Vitamin A is another one that has a very close relationship with iodine and the health of the thyroid - and another one no one talks much about.

If you try it, let us know. You'll be our sample size of two.


----------

